# gftp problem

## sted

i'm trying to access a secure ftp server with gftp and i get this message while trying to login with standard ftp protocol:

```
550 SSL/TLS required on the control channel
```

so i guess i have to use SSH2 (ssl) or FTPS (tls) option in gftp.

when i use SSH2 i cannot download anything because of "permission denied" (but i can connect and list dirs).

when i try FTPS i get error:

```
234 AUTH TLS successful

Error with certificate at depth: 0

(..)

Error 18:self signed certificate
```

when i access this sever with command line sftp client everything works fine, same with winSCP using sftp protocol.

so what am i doing wrong? can anyone help me?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Desktop Environments to Networking & Security.

Networking stuff, so will probably get better response here even if it is a desktop app.

----------

## sted

come on, i really need some working GUI app for this. can't anyone help me? :/

----------

## Inte

KFTPgrabber, FileZilla via wine, Kasablanca for example.

btw. I'm also looking forward to find a solution for this gFTP mess, because I imported the CA certificate and the servers public key to /etc/ssl/certs, but gFTP don't find it.

----------

## thoughtform

Kasablanca won't connect to an ssl ftp server i've setup on a windows box.

keeps telling me it can't establish a secure control connection.

i've tried level 1, 2 , 3 no go. 

ftp is on port 21 and i can connect to it fine when i'm booted into windows with flashfxp.

what am i doing wrong?

431 Unable to negotiate secure command connection.

----------

## joolz

i also got the same problem. gFTP is horrible but the only gui ftp program that don't crash on me after 5 minutes. Kftpgrabber is realy the only linux ftp client that could be usable, to bad its unstable with no ssl support

----------

